# Halloween Express Distortions Unlimited Photo Ops?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anybody have a list of which stores have the Zombie photo op display? And does anybody know what they are doing with the displays after the season?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

They'll put them into storage until next year. I tried contacting management at one of the stores in Birmingham, and was told that they're not allowed to sell them at the end of the season. The company is paying for pickup and shipping to a storage facility.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

St.Louis and fairview heights IL (which is stl metro area)stores have one. I thought it looked like distortions build. I got a pic with it and my kids and didn't realize it ACTUALLY was until the episode aired of them making it lol


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> St.Louis and fairview heights IL (which is stl metro area)stores have one. I thought it looked like distortions build. I got a pic with it and my kids and didn't realize it ACTUALLY was until the episode aired of them making it lol


Yup, got my picture taken also. Display says it is for sale...or did it say going on sale? Might want to contact the Fairview heights, IL store and ask the manager. I bought their Farm town Display that is made out of cardboard.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool! Also Cool to see another haunter in the metro area! U have video of your display or haunt?


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Cool! Also Cool to see another haunter in the metro area! U have video of your display or haunt?


No video yet. I'm not fully set-up but this year i'll make sure I get some video of everything. Man I HOPE the rain goes away on Friday's Forecast that's the day of my party!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> St.Louis and fairview heights IL (which is stl metro area)stores have one. I thought it looked like distortions build. I got a pic with it and my kids and didn't realize it ACTUALLY was until the episode aired of them making it lol





Death Trail said:


> Yup, got my picture taken also. Display says it is for sale...or did it say going on sale? Might want to contact the Fairview heights, IL store and ask the manager. I bought their Farm town Display that is made out of cardboard.


Post them... we want to see!!! :jol:


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

Fright Catalog has them for sale if you want to spend the $$$$$$ for one.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i think i recall hearing on the show that they will be using the photo ops for years to come to I doubt you will be able to buy one or find one for free at any store anytime soon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have one near me in Boston's Northshore. I saw the photo opp before I saw it on Making Monsters and I didn't totally understand it when I saw it. Haven't been back since but did think about going back to take a picture.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Couldn't believe that we have one here in Clarksville, TN. Seen it when the store first opened but didn't really take a good look at it. Then seen the episode of them making it and had to take pics when we went back.


----------

